# Frustration - looking for direction



## Brian Thompson (Sep 15, 2020)

New Edge, well actually 2nd new EDGE after the first one died 18 days into service, has 2 issues. perhaps separate, maybe related. 
1st issue - at times I have no 'go back' cache on any tuner. Current solution is to change each tuner channel and EDGE will start to cache programming.

2nd issue - complete system pause, unresponsive for several minutes. no channel change, no Tivo Central response. Sometimes it comes back, a few times I ended up pulling the power to reboot.

Can someone please let me know if they are experiencing the same and what they are doing to overcome the issue.


----------

